
Living in the moment really does make people happier - jamesbritt
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/nov/11/living-moment-happier
======
jamesbritt
"Happiness is found by living in the now, particularly if the now involves
having sex"

Indeed. :)

------
Detrus
Ok, but what's the trick to focusing? It's hard to stop the daydreams. The
science says people who can't focus are less happy, but it's a chicken and egg
problem. Are you not happy because you can't focus or can't focus because
you're not happy?

~~~
jamesbritt
Lack of focus is something some of us may need to just learn to fight,
whatever the underlying causes.

It may be hard to concentrate and stay on task if you're unhappy, but there's
reason to believe that willfully improving focus can lead to more happiness,
if only by virtue of accomplishing tasks and getting that sense of
accomplishment.

~~~
Detrus
Do you get a sense of accomplishment when you're not happy? I remember in my
productive periods I had focus and a sense of accomplishment and was happy. In
an unproductive slump I had neither, but was still accomplishing tasks at a
slowed pace.

~~~
jamesbritt
Well, getting a sense of accomplishment tends to make me happy, or at least
happier.

If I'm down, and motivation is lacking, but can force myself to do _something_
, it usually bootstraps into getting more things down and feeling better. So,
yes, I can get a sense of accomplishment when I'm not happy, if I can make the
effort to get moving.

------
JonnieCache
"They found that people were happiest when having sex, exercising or in
conversation, and least happy when working, resting or using a home computer."

Camwhores must be very confused people. Well I guess we already knew that.

